# Canadian PM to call general election for October



## Saishin (Aug 2, 2015)

> Polls indicate that Harper's right-of-centre Conservative Party, which has been in office since 2006, could well lose its majority in the House of Commons
> 
> Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper was set to call a parliamentary election for Oct 19 on Sunday, kicking off a marathon 11-week campaign likely to focus on a stubbornly sluggish economy and his decade in power.
> 
> ...


----------



## SLB (Aug 2, 2015)

Enjoy your last couple of months, Conservatives


----------



## Saishin (Aug 2, 2015)

Why is he calling for election? he hasn't got a majority anymore?


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 2, 2015)

I wonder why his popularity fell


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 2, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Why is he calling for election? he hasn't got a majority anymore?



The maximum term of the Canadian parliament is 4 years. As the last election was in 2011, Harper MUST call an election this year even though he will lose.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 2, 2015)

Hoping we can get left-wing governments in both North American countries. 

For most of the 80's and 90's the United States and Canada had the same "polarity", but since 2000 they've been opposite poles. I.e Canada was Liberal when the U.S was Republican and is Conservative when the U.S is Democrat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

Na Na Na Na hey hey hey goodbye


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> I wonder why his popularity fell



Combination of the economy taking a hit due to the fall in oil prices and fatigue after nine years of Tory government.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 2, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> The maximum term of the Canadian parliament is 4 years. As the last election was in 2011, Harper MUST call an election this year even though he will lose.


Oh I see,the legislature is finished



mr_shadow said:


> Hoping we can get left-wing governments in both North American countries.
> 
> For most of the 80's and 90's the United States and Canada had the same "polarity", but since 2000 they've been opposite poles. I.e Canada was Liberal when the U.S was Republican and is Conservative when the U.S is Democrat.


But the USA will have a left government just for another year and then who knows which party will win the election next year 


Kagekatsu said:


> Combination of the economy taking a hit due to the fall in oil prices and fatigue after nine years of Tory government.


But he cut taxes,isn't it good?


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 2, 2015)

Saishin said:


> But he cut taxes,isn't it good?



Cutting taxes, which decreases government revenue, is only warranted if the money was being used for unnecessary things. 

If on the other hand taxes go into funding free education and health care, then lower taxes mean fewer school benches and hospital beds.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 2, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Cutting taxes, which decreases government revenue, is only warranted if the money was being used for unnecessary things.
> 
> If on the other hand taxes go into funding free education and health care, then lower taxes mean fewer school benches and hospital beds.


I see,Sweden has among the highest taxes in the world but the services you received are excellent,in Italy same but we received shitty services because corruption


----------



## SLB (Aug 2, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Why is he calling for election? he hasn't got a majority anymore?



Because there is no conceivable way he can win this time. Might as well fuck over the competition a little in the process.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> The maximum term of the Canadian parliament is 4 years. As the last election was in 2011, Harper MUST call an election this year even though he will lose.



What if he doesn't call for an election?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2015)

Moody said:


> Because there is no conceivable way he can win this time. Might as well fuck over the competition a little in the process.



Is that a sure thing? Tories do have a lot of money to spend on and the NDP have that whole "Never governed the country" stigma. 

Plus, FPTP can always throw a wrench into things. Recall that the British Tories were supposed to be on the way out according to every poll yet they ended up with a majority government.


----------



## SLB (Aug 2, 2015)

We'll take a goat at this point over Harper's horrifying stances on science, spending, and foreign policy. 

His own province gave the majority to the NDP not too long ago. Even those hicks are tired.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 2, 2015)

Mider T said:


> What if he doesn't call for an election?



I assume one would happen automatically at the latest possible date.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2015)

Moody said:


> We'll take a goat at this point over Harper's horrifying stances on science, spending, and foreign policy.
> 
> His own province gave the majority to the NDP not too long ago. Even those hicks are tired.



With the split between the NDP and Liberals though, unseating Harper is by no means a sure thing.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 2, 2015)

Are there any foreign policy differences between the Canadian parties, or do they all agree on "let's do whatever Washington tells us to"?

Not that I mind, as long as the U.S is Democrat-run and a positive force in the world community. Just curious as to if Canada has any foreign policy autonomy at all.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Are there any foreign policy differences between the Canadian parties, or do they all agree on "let's do whatever Washington tells us to"?
> 
> Not that I mind, as long as the U.S is Democrat-run and a positive force in the world community. Just curious as to if Canada has any foreign policy autonomy at all.



Both the Liberals and NDP voted against Canada participating in military action against ISIS.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 3, 2015)

We should rename this thread the Canadian Federal Election Thread of 2015 because this is going to be a topic for the next 11 weeks.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> What if he doesn't call for an election?





mr_shadow said:


> I assume one would happen automatically at the latest possible date.



Technically, he could have delayed the election date with technicalities, but doing do would not have looked good since his government brought the changes to the Election Act. 
And I believe that the Governor General can intervene if the Prime Minister losses the confidence of the House or if the PM fails to do certain duties. So, yes, the October 19 date is not always set in stone but one cannot delay dropping the writ indefinitely.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 3, 2015)

Some comments praise Harper for his job as PM,what do you think about it?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 3, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Some comments praise Harper for his job as PM,what do you think about it?



Not every Canadians wants to see Harper go, that much is expected.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Hoping we can get left-wing governments in both North American countries.
> 
> For most of the 80's and 90's the United States and Canada had the same "polarity", but since 2000 they've been opposite poles. I.e Canada was Liberal when the U.S was Republican and is Conservative when the U.S is Democrat.


It'd be nice if left wing in both.

But if that isn't an option, I'd rather have Canada take one for the team.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2015)

Mind you, whoever is Canadian PM next is going to have a really shitty go of it.

Canada is aging rather badly. Meaning higher healthcare costs and everything for the next 30 years unless they can get a massive baby boom started right fucking now.

Alberta is the only province who isn't aging to oblivion. Which means they're being taxed hard. Which also comes at a time when oil prices are really fucking down. And they're basically stuck selling to the Americans who already have a glut due to the shale boom. Sooo economic crunch in Canada which can't actually be solved in the forseeable future. Which will yield social strife.

A funny yet potentially viable solution would actually be encouraging US immigration. That's probably the least bad option. i.e. try and recruit US gen Y's to move to Canada. (They could try for other anglophone states like say India and Nigeria but that'd be a harder sell because lol.racism.)

There is of course the option of being annexed by America. But that'll be a hard sell unless Alberta and other provinces start seceding en masse (due to heavy tax burden). Which is entirely legal and plausible.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 3, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> ...unless Alberta and other provinces start seceding en masse (due to heavy tax burden). Which is entirely legal and plausible.



Provinces do not secede, they seperate.


----------



## Savior (Aug 3, 2015)

This thread will expose who has a clue about Canadian politics and who doesn't. Not looking good right now.

If you like Canada, better hope Harper isn't re elected.


----------



## SLB (Aug 3, 2015)

Harper actually gives me gas

Cannot wait until that little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) comes home to Toronto so we can let loose.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2015)

Hopes Harper stays in position. #fuckdahaters


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 3, 2015)

With Mackay and Baird and a couple more who are not running, this will be interesting.


----------



## Savior (Aug 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> Hopes Harper stays in position. #fuckdahaters



I'm sure you'll like when he pushes through some more pipelines into the U.S and the oil spills destroy local ecosystems.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2015)

It's no where near me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Hoping we can get left-wing governments in both North American countries.


after the disaster Obama and the democrats have been ,Hell no! specialty Hillary being on charge. i rather have the Clown known as Donal Trump as president.


----------



## Lance (Aug 3, 2015)

Moody said:


> Enjoy your last couple of months, Conservatives



Would not be so sure.



Saishin said:


> Why is he calling for election? he hasn't got a majority anymore?



Gives them more time for campaigning.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 3, 2015)

The US might as well annex Canada now.

It was a good run, Canucks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

The US already tried to annex us and failed miserable and got their asses kicked since then they don't want any.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> The US already tried to annex us and failed miserable and got their asses kicked since then they don't want any.



Lol no.

After the war of 1812, Canadians realized they were fucked if they pissed the US off again. Especially since Britain's attention was fully on Europe.

So basically they made the decision for neutrality and then being US's bffs lest they get annexed by their bigger badder brother.

The US actually were planning to turn around and invade Canada after the Mexican American war or Civil War. One of those two. I forget. But yeah, since we had the manpower already mobilized we were considering getting an easy bonus.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 3, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> Not every Canadians wants to see Harper go, that much is expected.



I do! He needs to be harpooned out.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> What if he doesn't call for an election?



He doesn't have a choice, which is why he called it when he did.  If he didn't call an election then one would have happened anyways and it would have been a shorter election campaign.

The Conservative party has more money raised for an election than the NDP and the Liberals do so a longer race is most advantageous to the Tories.



Sunuvmann said:


> Alberta is the only province who isn't aging to oblivion. Which means they're being taxed hard.



Lol, Alberta is NOT being taxed hard.  You want provinces taxed hard you look no further than BC and Ontario.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol no.
> 
> After the war of 1812, Canadians realized they were fucked if they pissed the US off again. Especially since Britain's attention was fully on Europe.
> 
> ...



We burnt down the White House you guys puss'd out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Lol, Alberta is NOT being taxed hard.  You want provinces taxed hard you look no further than BC and Ontario.


Provincial taxes vs national taxes I presume?


The Mad King said:


> We burnt down the White House you guys puss'd out.


You kinda had the British help.

And even then, it basically was fought to a draw.

So imagine how you would have done without ol' daddy Britannia's help 

Which is exactly why Canada turned over another leaf, so to say.


----------



## Evil (Aug 3, 2015)

Moody said:


> Enjoy your last couple of months, Conservatives



Lol, keep dreaming. The Conservatives aren't going anywhere as long as the LP and NDP keep splitting the vote.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Provincial taxes vs national taxes I presume?
> 
> You kinda had the British help.
> 
> ...



Fought to a draw? You came to our house couldn't moved north no matter how much you tried and we spank your asses and sent you home. That's not a draw !


----------



## Enclave (Aug 3, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Provincial taxes vs national taxes I presume?



Federal taxes are the same across Canada.  Alberta though still gets it super easy on that front as the Federal government gives a TON of tax breaks to oil producing companies.



> You kinda had the British help.
> 
> And even then, it basically was fought to a draw.
> 
> ...



Cry moar, it wasn't our Parliament building that got torched.  Additionally we didn't start the fight but we sure finished it.

It was about as much of a draw as the Vietnam war was a draw.  Basically, if a country invades and then gets booted the fuck out?  The country that failed in their attack?  They lost and the people being invaded won.  The War of 1812 resulted in the Americans getting absolutely zero additional land.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2015)

In a battle now against the US, Canada would get stomped.  So relish on the past all you want, but Canada can't touch the US in manpower or technology.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 3, 2015)

Don't underestimate the Wild Rose.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> In a battle now against the US, Canada would get stomped.  So relish on the past all you want, but Canada can't touch the US in manpower or technology.



Who cares?  I prefer to think of reality rather than fantasy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Who cares?  I prefer to think of reality rather than fantasy.



Reality is.. Canada would get fucked up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> In a battle now against the US, Canada would get stomped.  So relish on the past all you want, but Canada can't touch the US in manpower or technology.



You do realize Canada is basically NORAD and most of the software the American Military use right ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> You do realize Canada is basically NORAD and most of the software the American Military use right ?



That's stupid to say when it's a joint partnership.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> Reality is.. Canada would get fucked up.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2015)

Enclave said:


>



Ok... so you're deflecting? Ok that's cool. Just know the US runs North America.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 3, 2015)

Lol, sure it does NaS, sure it does.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> That's stupid to say when it's a joint partnership.



Which Canada basically developed 


also you're French stop dick riding Uncle Sam


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2015)

Fucked that bitch ass hitch bot up tho. Could not stop laughing at that. But at least Drake beat a garbage rapper. Wheelchair Jimmy sure grew up.



The Mad King said:


> Yeah we control a pretty good portion of it in fact could probably drop it and have your  fancy 5th gen fighters flying blind!




LOL as if we have to send fighter jets. LOL no you get droned just like the Middle East countries. The audacity to think Canada is worth sending fighter Jets over. You ain't Russia, baby!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

I like how HB keeps trying to prove how American he is in that Beret!


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I like how HB keeps trying to prove how American he is in that Beret!



Says the Brit. You're worst than Klad at trying too hard.


----------



## Savior (Aug 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> That's stupid to say when it's a joint partnership.



America spends the Billions on the defense of North America.

Canada spends the Billions it saves on its people.

Good partnership.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 3, 2015)

You guys are getting off topic here  
Hard to believe that the first debate is only a few days away.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 4, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> I wonder why his popularity fell


A long list of reasons, I could write an entire book on it. But he's been pissing everyone off with his bullshit.

I'm still upset over the hydro thing.


Alwaysmind said:


> Hard to believe that the first debate is only a few days away.


I'm already seeing all the Justin Trudeau commercials.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2015)

People actually believing Canada can beat America in a war.

Alone!


----------



## SLB (Aug 4, 2015)

NaS said:


> In a battle now against the US, Canada would get stomped.  So relish on the past all you want, but Canada can't touch the US in manpower or technology.



no shit

we're literally 10% your population, and as far as sovereignty is concerned, probably a full hundred years behind even that. 

it's like a tenth grader going into a middle school and flexing his muscles.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 4, 2015)

Mider T said:


> People actually believing Canada can beat America in a war.
> 
> Alone!



Who said that they can currently?  Only NaS' and your own imaginations.  It's pretty irrelevant though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2015)

> currently





> *currently*





> *currently*


Do go on. :sanji


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 4, 2015)

Is any party in Canada openly anti-monarchy? 

While I know most Canadians (like most Swedes) are indifferent to the monarchy issue and its not an election topic, I think it'd be nice if Canada became a republic when (if?) Elizabeth II dies.

Why do you want a head of state who doesn't even live in your country?


----------



## SLB (Aug 4, 2015)

think some people in the green party have brought up monarchy before. but they're all 9/11 truthers. loons like no other.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 4, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Is any party in Canada openly anti-monarchy?
> 
> While I know most Canadians (like most Swedes) are indifferent to the monarchy issue and its not an election topic, I think it'd be nice if Canada became a republic when (if?) Elizabeth II dies.
> 
> Why do you want a head of state who doesn't even live in your country?



Pretty much just the Greens and even they aren't super anti-Monarchy.

People tend to like having a Queen here.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 4, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Is any party in Canada openly anti-monarchy?
> 
> While I know most Canadians (like most Swedes) are indifferent to the monarchy issue and its not an election topic, I think it'd be nice if Canada became a republic when (if?) Elizabeth II dies.
> 
> Why do you want a head of state who doesn't even live in your country?



Meh, some people are annoyed by that, others do not care much. What ever their stance is on the monarchy is, it simply not an election issue. And the fact that she doesn't interfere with our policies (say refusing to sign a bill) makes the whole monarchy a non-issue. The most noticeable thing about the monarchy is that  need to change the face side of our coins and the 20$ bill when one dies.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 5, 2015)

And the time for the first debate has already come.


----------



## SLB (Aug 5, 2015)

It's Harper lies time already?


----------



## Enclave (Aug 6, 2015)

Moody said:


> It's Harper lies time already?



Looks like it is:


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 6, 2015)

Moody said:


> It's Harper lies time already?





Stand-by, the debate is at 8pm tonight.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 6, 2015)

Moody said:


> It's Harper lies time already?





Enclave said:


> Looks like it is:



From what I read in the newspaper, lies have already begun.


----------



## Savior (Aug 6, 2015)

Put Moody on suicide watch if the Cons win once again.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 6, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Pretty much just the Greens and even they aren't super anti-Monarchy.
> 
> People tend to like having a Queen here.


I've never understood Republicanism once the monarch's power has been reduced to that of a titular figurehead.

When all the power is already in the hands of a strong parliament, why bother replacing a hereditary titular figurehead with an elected one? They're equally powerless so what's the point?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 6, 2015)

Only a couple more hours before the debate is on. 8 pm (eastern), 5  pm (pacific)


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 6, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> I've never understood Republicanism once the monarch's power has been reduced to that of a titular figurehead.
> 
> When all the power is already in the hands of a strong parliament, why bother replacing a hereditary titular figurehead with an elected one? They're equally powerless so what's the point?



We think it's not democratic that a state office is exclusive to only members of a certain family, who need do nothing to obtain the job and can normally not be fired from it.

In a democracy all government-funded jobs should be theoretically open to anyone who has the necessary skills.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 6, 2015)

Though monarchy seems to correlate with high GDP per capita. 

1. Luxembourg -monarchy
2. Norway - monarchy
3. Qatar - monarchy
4. Switzerland - republic
5. Australia - monarchy

6. Denmark - monarchy
7. Sweden - monarchy
8. San Marino - republic
9. Singapore - republic
10. United States - republic

However the causality is probably not "monarchy causes high living standard", but rather "high living standard causes people to not overthrow the monarch".


----------



## Enclave (Aug 6, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> We think it's not democratic that a state office is exclusive to only members of a certain family, who need do nothing to obtain the job and can normally not be fired from it.
> 
> In a democracy all government-funded jobs should be theoretically open to anyone who has the necessary skills.



Did you know that the monarchy actually brings in a shitton of money to the UK?  In fact, their allowance?  SIGNIFICANTLY less than how much they bring into the economy via land renting and tourism.

If the UK Government decided to cut off the Royals all the crown land reverts back to them.

[youtube]bhyYgnhhKFw[/youtube]


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 6, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Did you know that the monarchy actually brings in a shitton of money to the UK?  In fact, their allowance?  SIGNIFICANTLY less than how much they bring into the economy via land renting and tourism.
> 
> If the UK Government decided to cut off the Royals all the crown land reverts back to them.
> 
> [youtube]bhyYgnhhKFw[/youtube]



As long as they are receiving even one penny simply on account of belonging to the Windsor family, then not even one million pounds is enough to make it democratic.

Btw note that I am opposed to ALL monarchies, on principle, not specifically the British one. Though I might weep a little when the Japanese one goes down since it's the last real-life Confucian court.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 6, 2015)

Debates about to start guys.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 6, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> As long as they are receiving even one penny simply on account of belonging to the Windsor family, then not even one million pounds is enough to make it democratic.
> 
> Btw note that I am opposed to ALL monarchies, on principle, not specifically the British one. Though I might weep a little when the Japanese one goes down since it's the last real-life Confucian court.



So if you lived in the UK you would rather your taxes increase than have the Royals?  Think of the money that's paid to them their own freakin' money.  In fact it's only a fraction of their own money, the rest of their money goes into the governments coffers and lowers the peoples taxes.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 6, 2015)

Any reactions to the first debate?


----------



## Saishin (Oct 15, 2015)

Thoughts? 

[youtube]uoTE59bxb6g[/youtube]


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 15, 2015)

I saw the French debate.  It was interesting compared those we have in France.


----------



## SLB (Oct 15, 2015)

you have to be able to show your face to vote, and it isn't hard to set up a system where women wearing the niqab can show their faces to a female staff member. people make an issue like this way harder than it needs to be.


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2015)

Based JJ.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 15, 2015)

There are polls about who is the favorite candidate?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> [youtube]uoTE59bxb6g[/youtube]



I am not a fan of Ezra. When SunNews made their failed attempt at being a news station they were talking mostly about the same few issues for weeks or even months. In the case of Ezra, it was him bashing the CBC. That being said, even if Ezra brings up some good ideas, he over exaggerates things. 

Here is how some Canadians have voiced their opinion on this matter. 




> Masked voters casting ballots, and it’s all legal
> By June Chua | Canada Politics – Tue, 13 Oct, 2015
> 
> Print
> ...



So, although he thought he was so clever, his team was not the only one who walked into a poll face covered.



Le M?le Absolu said:


> I saw the French debate.  It was interesting compared those we have in France.



Trudeau calling Duceppe "mon amour" was pretty memorable, yes.
But in all seriousness, our debates are pretty watchable, though sometimes they seem to forget that they are in a debate and not in Question Period.



Le M?le Absolu said:


> There are polls about who is the favorite candidate?



What do you mean? There are polls about who is currently ahead yes and there is a boussole ?lectorale that can tell you which party you most agree with.


But if I recall correctly, the polls only look at parties in general.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 15, 2015)

And who lead the polls ? I can't use the boussole ?lectorale without a local post code.


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 15, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Though I might weep a little when the Japanese one goes down since it's the last real-life Confucian court.



You will still have the Kim Dynasty, a de facto absolute monarchy.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> And who lead the polls ? I can't use the boussole ?lectorale without a local post code.



Well here is a link with various polls.


----------



## SLB (Oct 15, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> There are polls about who is the favorite candidate?



I'm sure trudeau would lead that but sadly in our country you vote for your mp and that's the residual effect on who becomes the prime minister


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2015)

Moody said:


> I'm sure trudeau would lead that but sadly in our country you vote for your mp and that's the residual effect on who becomes the prime minister



I forgot you have shitty candidates too.  Trudeau is spineless, Harper is Harper, Mulcair is a loon, and May is even loonier.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm actually quite surprised about the polling results. 4 more days to go.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> And who lead the polls ? I can't use the boussole ?lectorale without a local post code.



That's unfortunate. I wish we could have seen the results you would have gotten; if you are a sovereignist or federalist brother.

Or who knows, maybe you might align with the Rhinoceros. I think Mael would definitely be one. (Though they were not in the boussole )


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 15, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> That's unfortunate. I wish we could have seen the results you would have gotten; if you are a sovereignist or federalist brother.
> 
> Or who knows, maybe you might align with the Rhinoceros. I think Mael would definitely be one. (Though they were not in the boussole )



Well, I tried it with a Qu?bec code.

BQ arrived first, followed by democrats, liberals , conservative and greens.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Well, I tried it with a Qu?bec code.
> 
> BQ arrived first, followed by democrats, liberals , conservative and greens.



I would have guessed that you had a bit of the Bloc in you. 
That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 15, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> I would have guessed that you had a bit of the Bloc in you.
> That's pretty interesting.



It's a foreign view. As a French, I won't be against a new francophone country in North America. Plus from what I see on the internet, the English speaking Canada don't really like them. I guess my bold opinion on royalty and bilingualism also played for the bloc Quebecois.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> It's a foreign view. As a French, I won't be against a new francophone country in North America. Plus from what I see on the internet, the English speaking Canada don't really like them. I guess my bold opinion on royalty and bilingualism also played for the bloc Quebecois.



The internet and reality are often two different things.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 16, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> The internet and reality are often two different things.



You don't really tell it's not true that Qu?b?c is not appreciate by the rest of Canada.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 16, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> You don't really tell it's not true that Qu?b?c is not appreciate by the rest of Canada.




The reality is that, one could make mocks the province they come from just as easily.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 16, 2015)

We should have a countdown clock or something. One of the longest election campaign is just 3 days away from ending


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 16, 2015)

So the NDP is pretty much out of the game, Liberals are getting all the "Anyone But Harper" support, CPC probably hoping for a last minute "Shy Tory" bounce at Election Day.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 16, 2015)

I love how low harper has been getting just bashing the liberals. Its starting to really show what a piece of shit he really is. I really hope hes gone by monday.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 17, 2015)

Two more days.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 17, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> Two more days.



The wait is actually killing me.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2015)

Who...cares?  No matter who is elected they're just gonna follow us (the US) anyway.  As it should be.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Who...cares?  No matter who is elected they're just gonna follow us (the US) anyway.  As it should be.



This Blue level bait. It feels more like no matter who wins, we get buttfucked


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 17, 2015)

The Handsome Klad said:


> This Blue level bait. It feels more like no matter who wins, we get buttfucked



You either get Harper again for at least another year, you get Trudeau who is basically using the family name to get this far and is regarded as a mini-Harper, and Mulcair who means well but unlike Leyton has all the charisma and backbone of dry chicken.

Hey, least down here Hillary would actually not be so bad compared to her competition on both the Dems and GOP side.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 17, 2015)

do the quiz and post your results, no retakes

it's alright if the party you're matched with isn't the party you're voting for


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 17, 2015)

prolly voting for the libs since they're the only ones with a shot

also

>christian heritage

fuck off


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 17, 2015)

I liked Mulcair style in the francophone debate. Trudeau was more focused on repeat his speech rather than debate.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 17, 2015)

I side with the Rhinoceros on all issues. =]


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 17, 2015)

Kagekatsu said:


> You either get Harper again for at least another year, you get Trudeau who is basically using the family name to get this far and is regarded as a mini-Harper, and Mulcair who means well but unlike Leyton has all the charisma and backbone of dry chicken.
> 
> Hey, least down here Hillary would actually not be so bad compared to her competition on both the Dems and GOP side.


I agree with none of their Liberal policies. I feel like Harper is only winning because people in Canada are more conservative leaning than we had all previously thought. Just look at the outcry the the new sex ed law in Ontario.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2015)

afgpride said:


> prolly voting for the libs since they're the only ones with a shot
> 
> also
> 
> ...



I got 88% NDP, 84% Green, 79% Liberals, 78% communist and finally 51% conservative.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 19, 2015)

Polls are closed in the Atlantic, Liberals so far have 20 seats though that's mostly a safe-red area.

Quebec should be coming up soon, western provinces still have an hour to go.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 19, 2015)

At this point I lend my moral support to the Liberals. Hoping for a left-wing North America.


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> At this point I lend my moral support to the Liberals. Hoping for a left-wing North America.



Left wing is the last thing we need...socially that is.


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

I cannot believe what I'm seeing  


Even the maritimes aren't going to give the Conservatives the benefit of the doubt


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

They're projected to take 144 seats minimum and that's probably assuming alberta votes exactly as it did four years ago. Which it won't. 

Too bad the NDP probably won't be the official opposition


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 19, 2015)

R A P E 
A
P
E


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2015)

>that fucking headline 

Canada OP


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2015)

Is that May?

The fact May (if that's her) has over 30K votes is pretty sad.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 19, 2015)

who the fuck

REMOVE KEBAB


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

WAD said:


> >that fucking headline
> 
> Canada OP



>kingston

still shocked people live there 

that being said... 18 seats for conservatives


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

afgpride said:


> who the fuck
> 
> REMOVE KEBAB



that's muh riding

i voted for him


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 19, 2015)

>headline

based canada


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 19, 2015)

Fuck that. Donald Trump must win the election in the US to balance things out. We don't want both Americas to be controlled by halfwit socialists.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 19, 2015)

you're just mad cuz your girl's wet for trudeau


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 19, 2015)

afgpride said:


> you're just mad cuz your girl's wet for trudeau


I don't know who the fuck that is.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 19, 2015)

Most projections I've seen are a Liberal government, likely a majority government.

The real fight seems to be who will be the official opposition between NDP and the Conservatives.  It's too soon to call who will be official opposition between the NDP and Tories.


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

not really a fight sadly. conservatives will likely snag 80 seats or so


----------



## Enclave (Oct 19, 2015)

Moody said:


> not really a fight sadly. conservatives will likely snag 80 seats or so



Now that Alberta is going more and more blue by the minute personally I'd say it'll probably be a Tori opposition, but again it's not like upsets have never happened before.  Probably why news organisations don't want to predict the official opposition yet.


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

MAJORITY BABEH! 

Harper evicted out of sussex

Could not be happier


----------



## Enclave (Oct 19, 2015)

Moody said:


> MAJORITY BABEH!
> 
> Harper evicted out of sussex
> 
> Could not be happier



Liberals leading/won in 173 now, you may well get your marijuana.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 19, 2015)

REMOVE KEBAB

R E M O V E K E B A B
E
M
O
V
E
K
E
B
A
B


----------



## Enclave (Oct 19, 2015)

CBC is now calling a Liberal majority government.  Weed for all!


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

Harper is kill

Finally

Freedom


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow. No more having a criminal record for stupid shit. Funding for science. University tuition... will probably stay the same, but still.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

BALANCE HAS BEEN RESTORED TO THE MOST ADMIRED COUNTRY IN THE WORLD

WHICH HOLDS 3 OF THE TOP 5 CITIES IN THE WORLD

THE LAND OF TRUE FREEDOM, AND OPPORTUNITY


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 19, 2015)

Jesus, the NDP got wreckt



Detective said:


> BALANCE HAS BEEN RESTORED TO THE MOST ADMIRED COUNTRY IN THE WORLD
> 
> WHICH HOLDS 3 OF THE TOP 5 CITIES IN THE WORLD
> 
> THE LAND OF TRUE FREEDOM, AND OPPORTUNITY



Huey, have I mentioned before how your "CANADA UBER ALLES" shtick is beyond grating.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2015)

Isn't Canada pro feminist to the point where you can go to jail for disagreeing and criticizing them?


----------



## Enclave (Oct 19, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Isn't Canada pro feminist to the point where you can go to jail for disagreeing and criticizing them?



No, of fucking course not.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 19, 2015)

punjab crips btfo 

punjab bloods all day errday


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> BALANCE HAS BEEN RESTORED TO THE MOST ADMIRED COUNTRY IN THE WORLD
> 
> WHICH HOLDS 3 OF THE TOP 5 CITIES IN THE WORLD
> 
> THE LAND OF TRUE FREEDOM, AND OPPORTUNITY



Nobody that geopolitically matters cares.


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

afgpride said:


> punjab crips btfo
> 
> punjab bloods all day errday



Can't 

Breathe 

They colour coordinated their turbans?


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 19, 2015)

Congratulations. Now we wait for Hillary in the States.

Though since the U.S is already Democrat I guess mission accomplished for the moment.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 19, 2015)

So, Thomas Mulcair is doing his concession speech and he actually seems pretty happy.  Either he's very good at hiding his emotions or he's just happy that Harper is gone.


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Congratulations. Now we wait for Hillary in the States.
> 
> Though since the U.S is already Democrat I guess mission accomplished for the moment.



I would've figured you for a Berner.

US will never be the left wing you want though...luckily.



Enclave said:


> So, Thomas Mulcair is doing his concession speech and he actually seems pretty happy.  Either he's very good at hiding his emotions or he's just happy that Harper is gone.



I'd say both.

At least the Greens don't get anything.


----------



## SLB (Oct 19, 2015)

Lolgreens

Loons


----------



## Enclave (Oct 19, 2015)

Mael said:


> I'd say both.
> 
> At least the Greens don't get anything.



Elizabeth May won her seat again, so they did get 1 seat.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2015)

Congrats hat, nothing more I like seeing than a son of a former leader become leader.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 19, 2015)

Harper is doing his concession right now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 20, 2015)

kebabs and turbans everywhere

rip canada


----------



## Enclave (Oct 20, 2015)

Why do some of you have such a problem with Muslims being in government?


----------



## Enclave (Oct 20, 2015)

Now for Justin Trudeaus victory speech.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

Moody said:


> Can't
> 
> Breathe
> 
> They colour coordinated their turbans?



Yea. Its like ties. Leaders wear ties with the party colours and they wear the turban with the party colours.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Why do some of you have such a problem with Muslims being in government?



those are sikhs...


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2015)

Also, only in canada are conservatives blue and liberals red...didn't MURICA TEACH U ANYTHING


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey goodbye!!!


----------



## Enclave (Oct 20, 2015)

KidTony said:


> those are sikhs...



/shrug

I don't know their religion, I assumed Muslim because people here were making a big deal of it and people here tend to make a big deal about Muslims more than anything.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

Tonight's results:


So happy about the results.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2015)

why does pretty boy trudeau support keystone XL?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2015)

Also the Tories reign is finally over


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Also the Tories reign is finally over



It's a beautiful thing indeed.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

It's more or less official, Harper is stepping down as leader. 


> Stephen Harper to step down as leader after Conservative defeat
> Tories performed strongly in the Prairies, but bled support elsewhere
> 
> Stephen Harper to step down as leader after Conservative defeat
> ...



Not really surprising because I think he wanted to retire from bring a leader anyway. 
Speculations as to who would likely take his place?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 20, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Also, only in canada are conservatives blue and liberals red...didn't MURICA TEACH U ANYTHING



I don't know in others countries but here it's more or less the same.  The Conservative are blue and the socialists that are a liberal party that doesn't assume it liberalism opinion,  are also in red.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2015)

Red is the color of blood and war, and rash decisions. Blue is the color of peace and calm and happiness. America has it right.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 20, 2015)

our left wing party is red and our right wing party is blue


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 20, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Red is the color of blood and war, and rash decisions. Blue is the color of peace and calm and happiness. America has it right.



Are you serious?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 20, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Red is the color of blood and war, and rash decisions. Blue is the color of peace and calm and happiness. America has it right.



red is the colour of fiery progressiveness and a sunrise painted horizon 

blue is the colour of cold stagnation and lifelessness 

canada has it right


----------



## stream (Oct 20, 2015)

Well done Canadians! 

I think red is in most places the color of the far-left communist party.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2015)

afgpride said:


> red is the colour of fiery progressiveness and a sunrise painted horizon
> 
> blue is the colour of cold stagnation and lifelessness
> 
> canada has it right



Hmm...well you WOULD know about cold stagnation and lifelessness given Canada is basically a a waterdown siberia, so ill take your word for it.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 20, 2015)

How is Pierre Trudeau seen in Canada?
Some Canadians I talked to say that he was the worst PM and that he ruined Canada with his policies


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> How is Pierre Trudeau seen in Canada?
> Some Canadians I talked to say that he was the worst PM and that he ruined Canada with his policies



 they sure as hell kept voting for him since he was in power 1 1/2 decades.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 20, 2015)

*Canada's Trudeau topples PM Harper in shock election win*



> *Canada's Liberal leader Justin Trudeau rode a late surge to a stunning majority election victory on Monday, toppling Prime Minister Stephen Harper's Conservatives with a promise of change and returning a touch of glamor, youth and charisma to Ottawa.*
> 
> Harper conceded defeat and the Conservative party announced his resignation, ending a nine-year run in power and the 56-year-old's brand of fiscal and cultural conservatism that voters appeared to sour on.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/20/us-canada-election-idUSKCN0SD17X20151020


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 20, 2015)

KidTony said:


> If true, they sure as hell kept voting for him since he was in power 1 1/2 decades.



i.e Bush


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2015)

-Dargor- said:


> i.e Bush



15 years is almost twice more than 8.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 20, 2015)

lol new PM hates gamers.

You guys are fucked.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

> When it comes to reforming our decrepit political institutions, many Canadians are desperate enough to endorse any proposal slid under their nose. As usual, it pays to read the fine print.
> 
> Justin Trudeau is getting a lot of good press at the moment for a booklet of “fair and open government” proposals he released last week, as part of a slow rollout of his 2015 election platform. The 30 initiatives tackle a variety of different realms, all clearly calculated to salve specific anxieties about the supposed authoritarianism of the Harper government. As useful repairs to what we used to call Canada’s “democratic deficit,” however, most are worse than flawed — they’re actively destructive.
> 
> ...



A little perspective on Trudy.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 20, 2015)

KidTony said:


> they sure as hell kept voting for him since he was in power 1 1/2 decades.


"Democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the others"
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I?m not sure about th?universe!"


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2015)

Will the new PM gives independence to Quebec?


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Will the new PM gives independence to Quebec?



Lol why?

Plus it'll never happen unless you elect some spineless simp.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Lol why?
> 
> Plus it'll never happen unless you elect some spineless simp.


But he's a liberal


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 20, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Will the new PM gives independence to Quebec?


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Saishin said:


> But he's a liberal



But not Thomas Mulcair levels.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2015)

They were so close to get the independence 



> *Canada election: Seven things Justin Trudeau believes in*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34580420


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't see Quebecois independence in there.  Top lel.

I'd laugh seeing Trudeau trying to counter Putin.  If people chuckle at Obama flustered by that dipshit imagine this meek Canuck trying.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

The hell are e-hands?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Don't see Quebecois independence in there.  Top lel.
> 
> I'd laugh seeing Trudeau trying to counter Putin.  If people chuckle at Obama flustered by that dipshit imagine this meek Canuck trying.



Well, Obama play basketball. Trudeau the younger boxed. Lutin is not the only one to have showed his muscles.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> Well, Obama play basketball. Trudeau the younger boxed. Lutin is not the only one to have showed his muscles.



That's so cute.  And I wasn't talking about boxing.  I was talking diplomacy.  Russia's more like "What's Canada?"


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> That's so cute.  And I wasn't talking about boxing.  I was talking diplomacy.  Russia's more like "What's Canada?"



He would point it out on the map. Its pretty hard to miss.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> He would point it out on the map. Its pretty hard to miss.



Ugh. 

Must be funny to be geopolitically irrelevant.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 20, 2015)

The Canadian economy might end up larger than the Russian one this year thanks to Crimea sanctions. That'd put Canada back in the economic Top 10.

Though of course nukes>money in some contexts.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> The Canadian economy might end up larger than the Russian one this year thanks to Crimea sanctions. That'd put Canada back in the economic Top 10.
> 
> Though of course nukes>money in some contexts.



Figures it takes the Russians to fuck that one up.  Them investing so much in Syria isn't going to help them either.  If Canada is smart, it won't enact too many socialist programs since as we've learned from places like Greece, money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> The hell are e-hands?



He's trying to be like me. You missed a lot. e-hands are electronic hands. They are the representation of real hands, but online.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 20, 2015)

afgpride said:


> punjab crips btfo
> 
> punjab bloods all day errday


holy shit, that's the funniest thing i've seen yet

the dictator has fallen.

can't wait to see our taxes get blown outta proportion


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eCgnmROBczU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 20, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Will the new PM gives independence to Quebec?



It should first be decided via a referendum on the issue in Qu?bec province. Inspired by catalonia and Scotland,  the idea of a new referendum were on table but it really depends on Qu?bec politics more than on the federal stage at the moment.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Lol why?
> 
> Plus it'll never happen unless you elect some spineless simp.



The majority of Quebecers don't even want to separate anymore.  I mean we've had 2 elections in a row where the Bloc Quebecois didn't even get enough seats to achieve official party status.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Must be funny to be geopolitically irrelevant.



America is their own hype man


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Winning the Cold War for NATO does that.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2015)

>Wants "decisive action" on climate change
>Supports Keystone XL

>Pick one


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 20, 2015)

> Winning the Cold War for NATO 

I don't even...


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 20, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> [YOUTUBE]eCgnmROBczU[/YOUTUBE]



LMAO   

dear lord


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 20, 2015)

KidTony said:


> >Wants "decisive action" on climate change
> >Supports Keystone XL
> 
> >Pick one



the specific environmental problem with keystone xl isn't climate change, it's the risk of possible leaks 

the climate change problem surrounds the extraction, refinement and use of crude oil in general, which is already happening and will continue to happen whether or not KXL gets built 

the major difference is instead of transporting oil to existing refineries through train (which adds to greenhouse gas emissions) it travels through pipe.  you ironically get less emissions than you would without it, just an environmental risk with leaks


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2015)

KidTony said:


> >Wants "decisive action" on climate change
> >Supports Keystone XL
> 
> >Pick one



"Pick one" isn't supposed to be in green text you fucking vegetable.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 20, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> [YOUTUBE]eCgnmROBczU[/YOUTUBE]



WTF? showing this to my politics teacher tomorrow.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow you can sense the spineless in the air.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 20, 2015)

afgpride said:


> the specific environmental problem with keystone xl isn't climate change, it's the risk of possible leaks
> 
> the climate change problem surrounds the extraction, refinement and use of crude oil in general, which is already happening and will continue to happen whether or not KXL gets built
> 
> the major difference is instead of transporting oil to existing refineries through train (which adds to greenhouse gas emissions) it travels through pipe.  you ironically get less emissions than you would without it, just an environmental risk with leaks



Not to mention from the American perspective, Canada and the companies building KXL will be the ones getting most of the monetary benefit while we get little in return according to detractors. It probably didn't help its case that everyone's most hated Rich White Republican Donors, the Koch Brothers were heavily endorsing it.



Mael said:


> Wow you can sense the spineless in the air.



Trudeau was always something of an SJW. 

Better than either Harper or Mulcair though.



Enclave said:


> The majority of Quebecers don't even want to separate anymore.  I mean we've had 2 elections in a row where the Bloc Quebecois didn't even get enough seats to achieve official party status.


The Bloc did get about 10 seats which was their best result in a while, thought that's more because the NDP pretty much imploded in Quebec. And unless Trudeau completely screws up, there won't be much impetus as a protest vote


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Wow you can sense the spineless in the air.



So when we kick your ass will you guys cry?


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Kick our ass in what?  Being polite and boring?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

Its not really nationalism. Trudeau can box. That picture I showed you was a match between him and a conservative senator. And Trudeau the younger won. So as I said, the man can box.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> Its not really nationalism. Trudeau can box. That picture I showed you was a match between him and a conservative senator. And Trudeau the younger won. So as I said, the man can box.



So?  Not quite what King was displaying.

It's cute some of you guys will find anything to feel accomplished though.  I liked it when you just fought and kept your mouths shut like in WW1/2.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> So?  Not quite what King was displaying.
> 
> It's cute some of you guys will find anything to feel accomplished though.  I liked it when you just fought and kept your mouths shut like in WW1/2.



You mean when we took the beaches that were deemed impossible to take on our own? And essentially giving the French back there country ?

Naw we are not the type to make movies and shows about it ever other year just to brag how we help beat Hitler


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> So?  Not quite what King was displaying.
> 
> It's cute some of you guys will find anything to feel accomplished though.  I liked it when you just fought and kept your mouths shut like in WW1/2.



De quoi?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Wow you can sense the spineless in the air.


He's leader of the liberal party, next you're going to say water is wet.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YyZOK8lJMcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 21, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Will the new PM gives independence to Quebec?



Quebec doesn't want independance anyway, its an old debate from almost 2 generations ago. Its basically the Niqab from 40 years ago, a stupid political ploy used to manipulate voting intentions.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> You mean when we took the beaches that were deemed impossible to take on our own? And essentially giving the French back there country ?
> 
> Naw we are not the type to make movies and shows about it ever other year just to brag how we help beat Hitler



You took one, Juno.  Also wasn't there that Dieppe clusterfuck?



The Handsome Klad said:


> He's leader of the liberal party, next you're going to say water is wet.



I was expecting Mulcair or May to shill that way, not Justin.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 21, 2015)

> *Canada to withdraw fighter jets from Syria and Iraq strikes*
> 
> Canadian Prime Minister-designate Justin Trudeau has confirmed he will withdraw Canadian fighter jets from the air strikes against Islamic State (IS) in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34589250


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Saishin said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34589250



Considering the US is doing the lion's share, this is hardly a drop in the bucket.  However, I really wonder what Canada has aside from maple syrup howitzers it could provide to Syrian rebels and if it can work its way around Russia, which I highly doubt.

Now helping the Kurds, that's going in the right direction.


----------



## SLB (Oct 21, 2015)

i actually went to the ford's harper rally last week

they got the living shit booed out of them

glorious


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2015)

Moody said:


> i actually went to the ford's harper rally last week
> 
> they got the living shit booed out of them
> 
> glorious



Yeah, that rally was really out of the blue.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

Good for Canada.

He's probably going to have a fair bit of learning curve but hopefully he has some decent advisers.

Luckily for him, given parliamentary system, he has 4 years of basically unlimited power as opposed to Obama's two.

His ideas of infrastructure spending are great though I assume Canada hasn't been as shitty on that as the US has so not sure how much impact that could have.

The main things Canada needs is a) Diversify the fuck out of their economy because under Harper, they were basically a petrostate and b) Get massive amounts of immigration.



Basically, they need a good million young people to migrate there and have 2-3 kids. Then they'd be in relatively good shape.



lol said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

I thought Canada already gets a large influx of immigrants, especially in places like Vancouver.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2015)

We are the second largest country in the world with only 35 million inhabitants and 99 percent of them live on the coast.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> We are the second largest country in the world with only 35 million inhabitants and 99 percent of them live on the coast.



That's because you have a lot of hinterlands that suck.  I mean I've heard stories about Winnipeg...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

Canada needs to build biodome cities and colonize the inland.


----------



## SLB (Oct 21, 2015)

biodome city?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

Moody said:


> biodome city?


----------



## SLB (Oct 21, 2015)

is that feasible? like even in the longterm? 

i seriously wish there was a legit way to control climate without fucking it up for the rest of the world. 

upper canada is absolutely gorgeous during the summer. it's just damn near uninhabitable the other 8 months of the year.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2015)

Moody said:


> is that feasible? like even in the longterm?
> 
> i seriously wish there was a legit way to control climate without fucking it up for the rest of the world.
> 
> upper canada is absolutely gorgeous during the summer. it's just damn near uninhabitable the other 8 months of the year.


Biggest difficulty would be energy given the fact of winter making solar unfeasible half the year.

But sure its feasible. Expensive since you would need multiple skyscraper's worth of steel and glass for said dome.

However, if you say, did double layered glass with a vacuum in between, that would basically make a giant insulated house so energy needed to maintain would be minimal.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Well IIRC, Canada has alternative power sources in maple syrup and smug.

That way you have your sustainability for biodomes, yes?


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 21, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> b) Get massive amounts of immigration.
> 
> Basically, they need a good million young people to migrate there and have 2-3 kids. Then they'd be in relatively good shape.



Shouldn't be too hard given that they conveniently live next to a country with 10x their population, which also has worse social security and greater income inequality.

Economically I think Americans should have every incentive to move to Canada. I'm not sure what's stopping them, other than "'murica fuck yeah" national pride.


----------



## SLB (Oct 21, 2015)

because america isn't really the gutter shit-hole everyone for some reason thinks it is. it has issues, but a way lower standard of living than over here. 

they fix their education system and remove money from politics, and the same americans crossing the border here, will likely want to return. we need permanent citizens. not temporarily displaced americans.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Shouldn't be too hard given that they conveniently live next to a country with 10x their population, which also has worse social security and greater income inequality.
> 
> Economically I think Americans should have every incentive to move to Canada. I'm not sure what's stopping them, other than "'murica fuck yeah" national pride.





Moody said:


> because america isn't really the gutter shit-hole everyone for some reason thinks it is. it has issues, but a way lower standard of living than over here.
> 
> they fix their education system and remove money from politics, and the same americans crossing the border here, will likely want to return. we need permanent citizens. not temporarily displaced americans.



Considering shadow's communist/socialist sympathies, take it with a grain of salt, Moody.  Standards of living are still considerably decent and frankly, it takes time to see improvement.  The ACA is already seeing to that without an IMF-warned-to-have-big-risks universal health care other Canucks seem to be so smug about.  It's still on the mend from the 2008 crash and showing signs of slow but steady improvement.  Yes, corporations need to be made to heel but that's another battle that isn't just America's to fight.

And shadow, it's not the horrid shitshow you think it is.  Living in China, I figured you'd be well-used to what really bad conditions are.  What is stopping Americans from moving over is that their entire livelihoods are in the States and IIRC Canada is still in a recession.  It's not just national pride, you dingus.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 21, 2015)

Mael said:


> And shadow, it's not the horrid shitshow you think it is.  Living in China, I figured you'd be well-used to what really bad conditions are.  What is stopping Americans from moving over is that their entire livelihoods are in the States and IIRC Canada is still in a recession.  It's not just national pride, you dingus.



Sweden is not a "shitshow" either, and yet scores of young Swedish people migrate temporarily or permanently to Norway because their salaries are significantly higher than ours. Thanks to them having oil and a smaller population to feed, their GDP/capita is 25% higher than ours.

Norway has the highest Human Development Index in the world (!), making them I guess as close to paradise on Earth as you get by that definition. Sweden by contrast has only the 12th highest.

So migration between adjacent developed countries is definitely something that happens, especially when there is no language barrier. I imagine there is probably similar economically motivated migration between Ireland and the U.K and between Belgium and France (though I'm not sure about direction for the latter one).


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Sweden is not a "shitshow" either, and yet scores of young Swedish people migrate temporarily or permanently to Norway because their salaries are significantly higher than ours. Thanks to them having oil and a smaller population to feed, their GDP/capita is 25% higher than ours.
> 
> Norway has the highest Human Development Index in the world (!), making them I guess as close to paradise on Earth as you get by that definition. Sweden by contrast has only the 12th highest.
> 
> So migration between adjacent developed countries is definitely something that happens, especially when there is no language barrier. I imagine there is probably similar economically motivated migration between Ireland and the U.K and between Belgium and France (though I'm not sure about direction for the latter one).



Whoop dee doo.  You two are also Russia's bitch and regularly lampooned as being overwhelmed by social justice obsession not to mention your own immigration assimilation issues since apparently you come off as too meek to approach folks about cultural norms that aren't welcome in Europe.  Your land mass and thus room for expansion is incredibly limited as compared to the wider US and job creation can only take so much.  It's not to say the US shouldn't have reeled in a lot more jobs that it outsourced, but okay, all these accolades of human development and still very little attraction compared to North America (sorry Mexico but not this time).

And I was referring to the city streets of China.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 21, 2015)

Mael said:


> Whoop dee doo.  You two are also Russia's bitch and regularly lampooned as being overwhelmed by social justice obsession not to mention your own immigration assimilation issues since apparently you come off as too meek to approach folks about cultural norms that aren't welcome in Europe.  Your land mass and thus room for expansion is incredibly limited as compared to the wider US and job creation can only take so much.  It's not to say the US shouldn't have reeled in a lot more jobs that it outsourced, but okay, all these accolades of human development and still very little attraction compared to North America (sorry Mexico but not this time).
> 
> And I was referring to the city streets of China.



...I think when we look up "rant" on Wikipedia there will be a quotation of this post. 

As for the landmass thing, the population density of Sweden is very low. With modern technology (food imports, electrical heating) way below capacity. 

Sweden with 21 people per square kilometer is actually less densly populated than the huge United States, with 32 people per square kilometer.

So our issues with immigration are not about us _physically_ having too little space. It is more about the speed of immigration. Our infrastructure, labor market and welfare systems are designed for accommodate just 9 million people and therefore can't handle a population increase of about 1% per year. We're not being given enough time to "digest" the existing migrants before new ones come in.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> ...I think when we look up "rant" on Wikipedia there will be a quotation of this post.



Doubt it.

No longer trying to discredit Scandinavia's model of economics, I assent to the notion that they have a decent system of taxation and benefit, particularly Norway.  However the prattling about the human development index gives this impression it's a utopia when we've certainly seen that it is far from it.  I don't hear a thing about a plethora of open jobs to take and from Sweden's reports the immigration issue is showing quite the dissatisfaction with work and assimilation.  

Now, as to why Americans don't move to Canada, it's because frankly it's not as horrid as you allude to.  It's just what Moody said.  It has a good amount of issues but still a decent schooling system, particularly its collegiate environment.  It needs to can a lot of these bullshit liberal arts programs and focus more on STEM but it's still considerable.  It says something when immigrants are still flocking to the US, warts and all.  Everything else is just prattle.  Oh wow, Toronto is the most multicultural city...whooooo...but does that help reduce unemployment or crime?  It's a feel good measure for an asspat because the head wearing you is still more relevant in the bigger picture.

And all that being said, I'd like to see what Trudy's platforms are on improving relations with the US, much to the surprise of some smug Canucks I imagine.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 21, 2015)

On immigration,  except Quebec,  I didn't saw for others provinces but the current system doesn't make it easy to move there.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

From Vancouverite JJ McCullough:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srSJdRsA1Ew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Oct 21, 2015)

Mael said:


> From Vancouverite JJ McCullough:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srSJdRsA1Ew[/YOUTUBE]



Why should I bother watching a video from a conservative?


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Why should I bother watching a video from a conservative?



Because it's still called keeping an open mind and listening to both sides of the story.  Fuck I can't stand half of what Trump says but I still listen in to gain perspective.  Plus JJ actually offers a more realistic portrayal of politics in Canada instead of the asspat "lol Murka" societal image a lot of Canucks tend to portray.

Try it out.

Oh and quick question, because it tends to produce lulz here in the States, is the fact JJ is gay and conservative one of those oxymorons that people treat with gays/blacks and Republicans?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

that's a pretty hilarious combination of boy band hair and pornstache


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's a pretty hilarious combination of boy band hair and pornstache



I agree on that one...it is rather...well, hipsterish too?

He does have some good articles in the Sun and Loonie Politics too.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 21, 2015)

Mael said:


> Because it's still called keeping an open mind and listening to both sides of the story.  Fuck I can't stand half of what Trump says but I still listen in to gain perspective.  Plus JJ actually offers a more realistic portrayal of politics in Canada instead of the asspat "lol Murka" societal image a lot of Canucks tend to portray.
> 
> Try it out.
> 
> Oh and quick question, because it tends to produce lulz here in the States, is the fact JJ is gay and conservative one of those oxymorons that people treat with gays/blacks and Republicans?



I've read stuff he's written before, I have no interest in seeing anything else.  He and I do not agree on much.

JJ being gay and conservative is pretty irrelevant here.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Enclave said:


> I've read stuff he's written before, I have no interest in seeing anything else.  He and I do not agree on much.
> 
> JJ being gay and conservative is pretty irrelevant here.



Fair enough.  You gave him a chance.  I like his more modest approach to being a Canuck along with not apologizing for endorsing critique of Islam.

Again, I was just curious.  We have folks here calling Robert Griffin III (black NFL QB) a "cornball brother" because he leans Republican and married a white woman.  I wondered if Canada did the same level of stupid shit to some unexpected conservatives.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 21, 2015)

Mael said:


> Fair enough.  You gave him a chance.  I like his more modest approach to being a Canuck along with not apologizing for endorsing critique of Islam.
> 
> Again, I was just curious.  We have folks here calling Robert Griffin III (black NFL QB) a "cornball brother" because he leans Republican and married a white woman.  I wondered if Canada did the same level of stupid shit to some unexpected conservatives.



He is a cornball tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Mael said:


> You took one, Juno.  Also wasn't there that Dieppe clusterfuck?
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting Mulcair or May to shill that way, not Justin.



For the record if Dieppe didn't happen D Day wouldn't have happen. Dieppe was what gave D day its success all the tactic and planning for it was from Dieppe mistakes. So you are fucking welcome  you ungrateful yank


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 22, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> For the record if Dieppe didn't happen D Day wouldn't have happen. Dieppe was what gave D day its success all the tactic and planning for it was from Dieppe mistakes. So you are fucking welcome  you ungrateful yank



Tell me, would Canada and the Allies for that matter been able to actually _land_ on Normandy, and transport thousands of soldiers, vehicles, ammunition and other material across the English Channel, set up a logistics system to ensure continued flow of men and supplies after the beachhead was secure, *24/7,* ensure complete air superiority so that the Luftwaffe wouldn't be bombing the beaches, and all the other goodies the U.S. gave to buttress the Allied war effort because of our industrial capacity?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Kagekatsu said:


> Tell me, would Canada and the Allies for that matter been able to actually _land_ on Normandy, and transport thousands of soldiers, vehicles, ammunition and other material across the English Channel, set up a logistics system to ensure continued flow of men and supplies after the beachhead was secure, *24/7,* ensure complete air superiority so that the Luftwaffe wouldn't be bombing the beaches, and all the other goodies the U.S. gave to buttress the Allied war effort because of our industrial capacity?



If it wasn't for fucking Dieppe you wouldn't know how a cross channel invasion went to begin with you realize this right? If that didn't happen you would send your entire invasion force to their graves!

Also we know few after we HELD the Atlantic our selfs and WE also landed on the second most fortified beach. Stop acting like you guys fought WWII on your own we were fighting that war way before you got involved.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 22, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> If it wasn't for fucking Dieppe you wouldn't know how a cross channel invasion went to begin with you realize this right? If that didn't happen you would send your entire invasion force to their graves!
> 
> Also we know few after we HELD the Atlantic our selfs and WE also landed on the second most fortified beach. Stop acting like you guys fought WWII on your own we were fighting that war way before you got involved.



Right, so I'm guessing Canada would have almost single-handedly supplied the entire Allied war effort, and maintain an effective logistics system to fight a two-front war on both the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans.

So again, tell me how long the 3rd Canadian Division in Juno Beach would have lasted without fuel, ammo and supplies for their troops which we provided the bulk of? As Patton once said "The officer who doesn't know his communications and supply as well as his tactics is totally useless."

Also, by the time D-Day had arrived, the Allies already had plenty of experience conducting amphibious assaults from Operation Torch, Husky, Anzio and the Island-Hopping campaign in the Pacific. Yes, Dieppe did help in determining the strength of German fortifications in France, most importantly to not directly attack a port city. But assuming Dieppe is the sole reason D-Day succeeded in the first place as you seem to imply, well this is exactly why I enjoy taking the piss on "CANADA UBER ALLES" that you, Savior and Detective love masturbating to.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2015)

Are you guys 14 or something?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Kagekatsu said:


> Right, so I'm guessing Canada would have almost single-handedly supplied the entire Allied war effort, and maintain an effective logistics system to fight a two-front war on both the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans.
> 
> So again, tell me how long the 3rd Canadian Division in Juno Beach would have lasted without fuel, ammo and supplies for their troops which we provided the bulk of? As Patton once said "The officer who doesn't know his communications and supply as well as his tactics is totally useless."
> 
> Also, by the time D-Day had arrived, the Allies already had plenty of experience conducting amphibious assaults from Operation Torch, Husky, Anzio and the Island-Hopping campaign in the Pacific. Yes, Dieppe did help in determining the strength of German fortifications in France, most importantly to not directly attack a port city. But assuming Dieppe is the sole reason D-Day succeeded in the first place as you seem to imply, well this is exactly why I enjoy taking the piss on "CANADA UBER ALLES" that you, Savior and Detective love masturbating to.



1) Who do you think was protecting those cargo ships across the Atlantic you nimrod? What's good in supplying shit if you're at the bottom of the ocean from enemy subs.

2) you realize we also shipped our own supply's

3) yes you did had previous amphibious assaults but none of them were against heavily fortified and high tide beaches before. After Dieppe everyone learn to bring tanks and bomb the fucking beach first. Learn to history

4) oh, you mad because the rest of world didn't necessarily need you guys to fight a war?  I would say Stay upset but you guys love to shoot up the place when you do


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> For the record if Dieppe didn't happen D Day wouldn't have happen. Dieppe was what gave D day its success all the tactic and planning for it was from Dieppe mistakes. So you are fucking welcome  you ungrateful yank



Confirmed for trolling.

Good show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Mael said:


> Nothing to be proud of, especially your blatant goalpost movement.  Now go away.  The trolling effect sorta wore thin.



How threatened are you that you have to invade a Canadian thread?


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> How threaten are you that you have to invade a Canadian thread?



Just trying to balance the scales amidst all your asspats. 

And it's threatened,* guy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Mael said:


> Just trying to balance the scales amidst all your asspats.
> 
> And it's threatened,* guy.




How threatened are you to steal Hand Banana's Schtick ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Mael said:


> Homey you're newer here.  NaS adopted my schtick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't be I've seen your posts it's hardly coherent, HB is a lot more coherent in Ebonics than you using English. 

Kicked your ass and you still don't want none of this centuries after


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Can't be I've seen your posts it's hardly coherent, HB is a lot more coherent in Ebonics than you using English.
> 
> Kicked your ass and you don't want none of this a centuries after



They're* hardly coherent.

Stop while you are ahead.

But you're right...you're too boring and polite to actually want...just without the ass-kicking part.  

Oh and fucking frigid.  Outta here fucboi.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Mael said:


> They're* hardly coherent.
> 
> Stop while you are ahead.
> 
> ...



I'm not using HB Schtick 


You lose again


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

But your English is child-tier.


----------



## SLB (Oct 22, 2015)

dammit, king, stop picking fights with yankees

we neighbours and shit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

Moody said:


> dammit, king, stop picking fights with yankees
> 
> we neighbours and shit



Hey, they need to stay off my lawn


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 22, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Kicked your ass and you still don't want none of this centuries after



That was Great Britain, you vegetable.


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

MbS said:


> That was Great Britain, you vegetable.



I actually have to agree with MbS here.  It was the British who effectively did this, not the Canadians.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 22, 2015)

tfw Canada's greatest feat is winning an ice hockey match.

Henderson SCORES!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

yeah without the European aid the American Revolution would have fell flat on its face


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 22, 2015)

Damn bro. When you can get a mael/mbs combo you know you lost lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2015)

NaS said:


> Damn bro. When you can get a mael/mbs combo you know you lost lol.



Sexual deviants always flock together Tho


----------

